

Show HN: What do you think about out ToDo list solution? - Skybuffer

Hello,<p>We have made our internal ToDo list solution available for public use and would like to collect a feedback.<p>WebSocket technology is used over HTTPS secure protocol to establish a full duplex communication channel between a browser web client and a server side to depict all changes made by all parties working together with the same checklist in the same time. No manual refresh required anymore!<p>Here is a URL you can use to access our web app:
https://apps.skybuffer.com/checklist<p>Thanks in advance for your thoughts!<p>--
Siarhei
======
alehrman
It seems to be fast enough, and not too difficult to figure out. I don't think
it's intuitive enough, though. A login with Facebook (or Twitter), I think, is
becoming crucial. Also, a new way of thinking about ToDo lists, would make it
a little more appealing, such as a 4 quadrant list based on a vertical scale
of importance and a horizontal scale of urgency:
<http://www.mindtools.com/pages/article/newHTE_91.htm>

Also, I think if this was tied into something people are already using, such
as Evernote, you'd see more usage potential.

